# Paddy Whack



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey All,
This is another freehand Design I've come up with I'm sure it resembles many others out there. its a simple but effective design and should be a great addition to my arsenal. I Have added a Guide for the band attachment and a option of a Pinky hole, Whatever makes you comfortable.

Let me know what you think and if you do make it please post some pics for me to see.

As always, Take care when using a slingshot. Your safety and the safety of people around you and the property around you should always be considered when playing with any slingshots. 

Anyway, Comments & Feedback appreciated. 
Download the PDF Attachment, Not the Image Here


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for this cool Pattern, looks very good,


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

120 views in 2 days and only 1 thanks. Thanks for taking the time to reply Mr, Teh. I have now made one and i gotta say it looks amazing in maple. i will post pics soon


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

simmer down there. you act as if we just called your baby ugly or something. you might get a better reaction if you make one and show us that. it's hard to get too excited about lines. now if the title was all caps, things would be different.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

and nice design, as well. you got a better grasp on that program than i did, i'm staying with the sketch and fold program. i like your other design alot too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you want feedback, here it is.

First of all, you shouldn't post a design until you've tried it. And as has been said, a picture of the prototype would help.

Second, I didn't look at the pdf because the high pinch grip on that design looks a bit too high. So without seeing one made, I just discounted it.

It doesn't look too bad overall, but I just don't think it would be comfortable to shoot.

That's my 2 cents worth. Not meant to discourage, but to let you know what one man thinks.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> If you want feedback, here it is.
> 
> First of all, you shouldn't post a design until you've tried it. And as has been said, a picture of the prototype would help.
> 
> ...


Hey Dayhiker, Thanks for the feedback.

I Have actullay made this now, i just keep forgetting to take a bloody picture. when i see it i justr start shooting with it and i get swept away in the moment. But i will Post a Pic soon.

That High Pinch Grip you have mentioned is not actally where the intended grip is. Thats Simply Cosmetic, Just to add some shape. But for the style of shooting i do, where i support the forks with my fingers and use the handle simply for a mechanical advantage, i can assure you its very comfortable.

I really appreciate taking the time to comment. I am trying to create styles that people want to use not simply post and waste peoples time, so that feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok Sorry it took so long but here is a finished version. I decided that the forks were just a tough low so i added some length to it and decided on an OTT band attachment for this one. Its bloody accurate and a great shooter. Finish is Boiled linseed oil only and the slingshot is rock solid. I have fired about 400 shots through it at this point in time, as such its a bit dirty at the moment. But im really happy with it.

































Yep thats a velcro pouch and it is awesome.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, now that I understand the design and have seen your awesome work, I'm happy with it, too. Very nice!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> Ok Sorry it took so long but here is a finished version. I decided that the forks were just a tough low so i added some length to it and decided on an OTT band attachment for this one. Its bloody accurate and a great shooter. Finish is Boiled linseed oil only and the slingshot is rock solid. I have fired about 400 shots through it at this point in time, as such its a bit dirty at the moment. But im really happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Well, now that I understand the design and have seen your awesome work, I'm happy with it, too. Very nice!


you know DH, you are right, to me, and i see now there are more who feel this way! NO design should be submitted without a prototype to accompany the design, who knows until its built? i have seen some that looked like an LSD induced computer graphic (recently), so bravo for speaking up.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> Ok Sorry it took so long but here is a finished version. I decided that the forks were just a tough low so i added some length to it and decided on an OTT band attachment for this one. Its bloody accurate and a great shooter. Finish is Boiled linseed oil only and the slingshot is rock solid. I have fired about 400 shots through it at this point in time, as such its a bit dirty at the moment. But im really happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a beauty, especially the natural finish, but! the grain is horizontally?


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Honestly, i didnt even conside that when i was making it. But before i shoot any of my slingshots it put them through stress tests on the forks well beyond what my draw weight will be. If they survice they get oil bathed and finished. If not... End of this....


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Well, now that I understand the design and have seen your awesome work, I'm happy with it, too. Very nice!


you know DH, you are right, to me, and i see now there are more who feel this way! NO design should be submitted without a prototype to accompany the design, who knows until its built? i have seen some that looked like an LSD induced computer graphic (recently), so bravo for speaking up.
[/quote]

I saw that one too. Nuff said....


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> Well, now that I understand the design and have seen your awesome work, I'm happy with it, too. Very nice!


you know DH, you are right, to me, and i see now there are more who feel this way! NO design should be submitted without a prototype to accompany the design, who knows until its built? i have seen some that looked like an LSD induced computer graphic (recently), so bravo for speaking up.
[/quote]

I saw that one too. Nuff said....
[/quote]lol k


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dollar Bill, I missed the grain orientation. I don't think the problem with grain orientation is that you will pull the fork apart, I think the danger lies in the shock of a fork hit. Heck, the prongs of a fork are even at risk of breaking off even if dropped on a concrete floor. I would be afraid of shooting that if it weren't for the fact that you are protecting the fork with your hand. So I guess you're okay. . . ?


----------

